# Problems 2004 Nissan Murano, alternator, battery or transmission?



## cvasquezelorza (Jun 10, 2015)

My Nissan Murano, has a week ago a failure happens only sometimes when I step up from P to R or D or 1 or 2 starts to shiver full truck and as loose brake pedal increases slightly until leave walk. During the march do not feel the shivering (tremors) and only when I come to a traffic light feel alone and removed sometimes alone, sometimes when I accelerate the engine stopped.

There are times when nothing happens and works perfectly, the gears go well and everything.

Another thing I've noticed is that when I go from P to other gear apart from the tremors panel lights dim and flicker slightly as light beneath the radio and the headlights.

some people have told me that could be the battery. The battery is discharged twice in a month, measured with the multimeter and 12.8V approx mark after achieving her going, and lighted brand from 13.8V to 14.1V and when low gear change to 12.1V and back up to 13.8 approx.

Greetings and thanks for your answers


----------

